# Tai Chi?



## shirl (Sep 13, 2010)

Just a quick question, does anyone do Tai Chi? Have decided to start a beginners course at the local college next week, with a friend couldn't go on my own, does it or has it helped, and if so in what way? I'm hoping will help me relax more and not get so anxious.

Thanx, Shirl

p.s. sorry more than one quick question in there I know !!


----------



## KayC (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi Shirl
I've just heard on other thread that Northerner used to be a Tai Chi master!  Until broke hig leg! (Not during Tai Chi)  I've never done it myself, but I'm also interested.


----------



## Pigeon (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi Shirl,

I did Yang style Tai Chi when I was at university, which was great. I found it good for relaxing, and it was something I could do late at night if I was having trouble sleeping. It is also good for balance and flexibility. Wish I could remember the moves now! We learnt a sequence called the 24, it had 24 moves which all had names like "Fair lady plays the harp" or "the golden cockerel stands on one leg" which used to make us laugh as well.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 13, 2010)

KayC said:


> Hi Shirl
> I've just heard on other thread that Northerner used to be a Tai Chi master!  Until broke hig leg! (Not during Tai Chi)  I've never done it myself, but I'm also interested.



Haha! I wouldn't say a 'Master'! It was about 6 years ago now and I can only remember bits of it, but I do know that, at the time, I found it to be very good for relaxation, but also strength and balance - and the sequences are so beautiful once you stop having to think too hard about what comes next!  I keep meaning to take it up again as it would probably help with my leg (which is no longer broken...)

I think Caroline is still involved in Tai Chi, so hopefully she will spot this tomorrow and give her views.


----------



## shirl (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanx Kay and Pigeon, don't really know what type of Tai Chi I'll be doin (is that bad?) I'll let you know on that one!!

Will update you as I go on my journey . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  feel I need to do something 'normal' and something for myself is that very selfish? Hope not.


----------



## KayC (Sep 13, 2010)

shirl said:


> Thanx Kay and Pigeon, don't really know what type of Tai Chi I'll be doin (is that bad?) I'll let you know on that one!!
> 
> Will update you as I go on my journey . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  feel I need to do something 'normal' and something for myself is that very selfish? Hope not.


Of course it's not selfish!  We all need 'ME' time.  I guess you have a very hectic lifestyle....you have to set aside some time for yourself to keep your sanity, I think.


----------



## shirl (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanx Northerner, need to work on evrything really especially relaxation, will give it my best an keep you all posted.


----------



## shirl (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi Kay,

not sure I lead a 'hectic' lifestyle but am always on the go, also think that I worry too much about others and forget to look after myself, 

take care, Shirl


----------



## KayC (Sep 13, 2010)

shirl said:


> Hi Kay,
> 
> not sure I lead a 'hectic' lifestyle but am always on the go, also think that I worry too much about others and forget to look after myself,
> 
> take care, Shirl


I might have used the word 'hectic' in a wrong way??(English is difficult for me!)
I just wanted to say you must be very busy as a mum of 2 children. (I have no kids)  Take care of yourself, Shirl.


----------



## Caroline (Sep 14, 2010)

I do yang style tai chi and have done so for about 8 years.

Because we are all individuals it will have different benefits for each of us. For me the benefits are better balance, more relaxed, better able to concentrate on things, sleep better, sugar levels slightly reduced although the reduction maybe because I am more relaxed rather than the tai chi itself.

As you are going to a class, ask the instructor if there is a book or DVD you can work with between classes, they serve as an aid to memory. Also check out the website www.taichiforarthritis.com as they do a DVD Tai Chi for Diabetes.


----------



## Caroline (Sep 14, 2010)

You might like to look at www.taichi-europe.com too They have classes that run year round and not just to a college time table in many areas, but not all.


----------



## shirl (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Kay, 

don't worry your English is just fine  

My 'children' are at the age of independance, my son is 21 and my daughter almost 19, so they don't need me as much as they used to! But of course I still have worries when they go out, 

Anyway am looking forward to and apprehensive at the same time, about going to Tai Chi will be an interesting experience I'm sure!

Take care, lv Shirl


----------



## shirl (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Caroline,

thanx for the info, will take a browse before I go to first class  
Will let you know how I go on Monday evening!!

thanx again, take care, Shirl


----------



## FM001 (Sep 15, 2010)

Don't think my joints could cope with Tai Chi although it does look a good way to keep flexible and to relax.  Any exercise, no matter how little is always going to be better than none and is beneficial in the long run.  I read somewhere that even moderate exercise such as walking for 30 mins daily can reduce the risk of cardiac disease in people with diabetes, so get them boots on!  Toby.


----------



## Caroline (Sep 15, 2010)

toby said:


> Don't think my joints could cope with Tai Chi although it does look a good way to keep flexible and to relax.  Any exercise, no matter how little is always going to be better than none and is beneficial in the long run.  I read somewhere that even moderate exercise such as walking for 30 mins daily can reduce the risk of cardiac disease in people with diabetes, so get them boots on!  Toby.



There is a seated form. tai chi itself is low impact as you are not jumping up and down or racing through the form, but a few people do find a little strain on the joints. Hubby has osteoarthritis and uses a DVD of the seated form which he finds quite relaxing. Look at the tai chi for arthritis website and have a browse, there is even a forum.

Tai chi like any form of gentle to moderate exercise has its benefits, it just depnds on the individual and your interests. I find with tai chi everything is able to keep up and there is a better degree of co ordination on my part, but we are all different there some who'd prefer to do karate or judo or yoga...


----------



## shirl (Oct 7, 2010)

*quick update!*

Well I've had 3 hour long sessions of Tai Chi now, and I have to say I'm really, really enjoying it  but the time is going too quickly! Will certainly continue tho.

Told DSN on Tuesday and she said gr8, is it helping BS levels? Oh yeah it certainly seems to be doing that ok, so much so that I need to up carbs at tea time, coz nearly going hypo  but not quite!

Anyway will keep you informed of progress, if you want to know of course 

Shirl


----------



## KayC (Oct 8, 2010)

shirl said:


> Well I've had 3 hour long sessions of Tai Chi now, and I have to say I'm really, really enjoying it  but the time is going too quickly! Will certainly continue tho.
> 
> Told DSN on Tuesday and she said gr8, is it helping BS levels? Oh yeah it certainly seems to be doing that ok, so much so that I need to up carbs at tea time, coz nearly going hypo  but not quite!
> 
> ...


Well done, Shirl,
Keep us posted and tell us when you're getting the black belt!
(If Tai Chi has one)


----------



## shirl (Oct 8, 2010)

Haha Kay, don't think I'm at that stage *yet* !!! LOL 

Hope all ok with you an your OH

Thanx for the support, lv Shirl


----------



## lucy123 (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi Shirl, really pleased you are enjoying your classes and well done for finding that little bit of well deserved 'me' time! Classes sound fun and would love to have a go but my timetable is quite booked up with other activities at the moment. Keep us updated!


----------



## shirl (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanx Lucy, have surprised myself with how much I'm enjoy it  will of course keep evry1 updated.  My biggest problem is remembering the moves, brain fade due to age I think, LMAO!!!! 

Take care,

Shirl


----------

